# vehicle purchasing advice needed



## nicolinbc (Jul 20, 2011)

We moved down to Mexico from Canada 6 months ago and at first when we moved here we wanted a simple life of walking to the market and the beach, no car to complicate things... However that would be great in holiday life but not for everyday life!! We spend way too much time on the bus and weekend getaways with our dog are a hassle without our own car. We have decided we need a car, but we are unsure what to buy and where to buy it.

We are Canadian so we have the option of buying in Canada and Mexico and possibly the US, however I'm unsure about buying a Canadian buying a car in the US and not importing it to Canada and instead bringing it to Mexico.

We are planning on spending the next year in Jalisco, but we don't know if we will return to Canada or move somewhere different in Mexico or beyond.

Are there certain makes of cars that are best to have down here in terms of repairs? We are thinking Nissan or Toyota?
And if you were in our position where would you buy?


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

Looking at the Taxis in my state, plus the fact I own one. Nissan seems the one to buy.... if you are buying in Mexico. But I have been looking at VW, I had one years ago and it is great car. 
If you are buying in Mexico, look for one that is made in Mexico.


----------

